# Mycelium



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

So I went to get in my truck for work this morning and noticed what looked like spider webs all over the yard. I was late for work so I didn't get a close look at them. I am working on a video board at a football stadium and the field has the same things. We have been super humid and hot lately and this weekend it was above 90% humidity and constant cloud cover so the ground never really dried out from the rain on Sunday. I'm guessing it's mycelium and will put some disease ex on it.

Will a curative rate of Disease ex be able to take care of it after I've seen it this morning or has it already done it's job of attacking the grass? Or should I just put a preventative rate down?

Thanks!


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Could also be Dollar Spot and not necessarily Pythium Blight.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

ksturfguy said:


> Could also be Dollar Spot and not necessarily Pythium Blight.


Yup, I should reword the title.


----------



## custom25 (Mar 5, 2019)

spider webs not mycelium


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

I had the same exact thing and same question back at the beginning of July and they are just spider webs.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

That does not look like mycelium. I understand why you might think that because of the off-colored grass blades. This is what mycelium looks like


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

tgreen said:


> That does not look like mycelium. I understand why you might think that because of the off-colored grass blades. This is what mycelium looks like


Okay that is good news. I will probably put the fungicide out at the preventative rate then because our humidity has been ridiculous lately.


----------



## Socks (Jul 26, 2019)

Ya it's definitely a good idea to throw some down with pressure being so high, it can't really hurt the lawn to be honest. Only concern would be if you used too much of the same it might build up a tolerance.

I woke up to this this morning all over the community managed section next to me...


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Socks said:


> Ya it's definitely a good idea to throw some down with pressure being so high, it can't really hurt the lawn to be honest. Only concern would be if you used too much of the same it might build up a tolerance.
> 
> I woke up to this this morning all over the community managed section next to me...


I threw the Scotts Disease Ex out at the preventative rate last night. It's only the second time this property has gotten a fungicide. I have had this lot for 5 years and never had fungus issues except for rust if you count that so I have never had to put anything down.


----------

